# Q: How Do Sikhs Look At People From Other Religion?



## panja (Jun 9, 2004)

A: Sikhs believe that Sikhism is the best, simplest and most straightforward way of realizing the present of God, to be One with Him and attain salvation. However, anyone who truly believes in One God and worships One Almighty God is on right track. 

Sikhs believe that all those that believe in One God, irrespective of their faith are devotees of God, whether he is a Sikh, Christian, Hindu, Buddhist, or a Muslim. Where does the name Hindu, Sikh, Muslim and Christian come from? It comes from the source that inspired you. If you happen to be in this part of the world and you were lucky enough to meet Jesus through someone, then you became Christian. But you are still a devotee to God. Sikhs happen to be in a part of the world where they happen to become familiar with Guru Nanak’s principals. Sikhs call these sources of inspiration and they believe that there is no need for anyone to try to convert people to replace their sources of inspiration. It is completely wrong to knock on people’s door to tell them they are no good and ask them to follow their source of inspiration. However, if a person is completely out of track and is worshipping demi-gods or other humans instead of God, then it is our duty to enlighten him and set him on a right track. 

Unlike other religions, Sikhism is pure love towards God and nothing else. The main purpose of Sikhs life is to become spiritual and realize the Creator of the Universe. Sikhism does this very beautifully by instructing Sikhs to lead a simple, truthful and honest life while meditating on God. If one seeks to meet God and attain eternal peace, he should read the Holy Scripture of Sikhs, Guru Granth Sahib Ji. The scripture does not preach Sikhism or tells people to convert to Sikhism but gives an amazing, mind opening and enlightening information about God and His creations. In addition, Guru Granth Sahib Ji shows one a straight path to attain salvation regardless of their background or their religion.


----------



## DaSur (Mar 1, 2010)

:happy:Bravo, and well said.


----------



## gursikhi.jeevan (Mar 5, 2010)

I believe most Sikhs have respect for all the religions. I see religions as a road that one has to walk on to reach God. We can't argue which road is right and which road is wrong when all of them have the same destination. 
     It is important to follow your religion the way it teaches you too. In today's world people tend to think they are smarter. For example: In Sikhi some people think they are smarter than the Guru's so they make their own way of life. Some Amritdhari's don't do nitnaam because they feel its not necessary.
    No matter what religion you belong to, you have to follow it the way religious text tells you too.


----------



## Bmandur (Mar 6, 2010)

A True Sikh will always respect other religion 
Guru ji da Furmaan

<TABLE style="MARGIN-LEFT: 50px" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>spq dIp spq swgrw nv KMf cwir vyd ds Ast purwxw ]

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>_The seven islands, seven seas, nine continents, four Vedas and eighteen Puraanas_

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle height=10>

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>hir sBnw ivic qUM vrqdw hir sBnw Bwxw ]

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>_O Lord, You pervade and permeate all. Lord, everyone loves You._

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle height=10>

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>siB quJY iDAwvih jIA jMq hir swrg pwxw ]

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>_All beings and creatures meditate on You, Lord. You hold the earth in Your Hands._

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle height=10>

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>jo gurmuiK hir AwrwDdy iqn hau kurbwxw ]

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>_I am a sacrifice to those Gurmukhs who worship and adore the Lord._

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle height=10> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>qUM Awpy Awip vrqdw kir coj ivfwxw ]4]

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>_You Yourself are All-pervading; You stage this wondrous drama! ||4||_

Gurfateh.
BMandur

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle height=10>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

